# How intelligent is my dog? oh dear, not very...



## Emma&Tilly

My friend bought me a 'How intelligent is your dog' kit as a gift...I had a look at it today and tried out one of the tests...this vid just sums up Tilly, she is so laid back she is practically horizontal...bless her heart, the book didn't mention what your dog scores if you have to go in and rescue them, I just couldn't leave her like that any longer...(apparently if they get out from under the towel in under 5 seconds they are a genius...) 

take a look...


----------



## missmarstar

LOL!! Did you try Harry next?


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Yeah...2 seconds and it was off...Harry under the towel got Tilly very excited and she tried to hump him...so that helped him shake it off...


----------



## Trids

Tilly's not dumb, she was patiently waiting for her Mum to stop torturing her!  What a good (and gorgeous) girl! I'm afraid to try this test on Max!
-Trids


----------



## marleysmummy

Ha ha ha - thats funny! Marley would be the same, he goes burrowing under the duver and I have to say 'where's Marley before he'll stick his little nose out first!!


----------



## nixietink

How cute is Tilly!!! Harry was even trying to find her!


----------



## LizShort

OMG that is just toooo funny!!!! she is so sweet she was just wondering what you needed her to do next. LMAO


----------



## fostermom

Poor girl! Harry was funny. He kept going over to her like "hey, just shake that thing off".


----------



## sharlin

She's BEYOND genius. She figured out a way to make YOU take off the towel!!!!!


----------



## mdoats

That's hysterical!


----------



## Bleachmiracle

I have a picture of Dodge doing about the same thing! He layed down in the shower after a bath and wouldn't get back up. He just had a towel draped over him and he took a nap!

That is so funny though. That must be Dr. Coren's test. I think it's a silly test, but pretty fun sometimes. I find the more trained a dog is the less likely to do the test "smartly". For example, I believe one of the tests is to retrieve a treat from under a piece of furniture. My dogs won't do it, because they have been trained not to. I guess they aren't very intelligent either.


----------



## ckp

Thank you for the giggle!! 

I agree - Tilly is a genius - she's waiting for you to tell her what to do next!!

Apple would be the same way - she'd be thinking something like - 'ummmm....why'd it get so dark in here?'


----------



## desilu

Oh, poor Tilly. Is it bad that I laughed my posterior off? Now to look for a towel . . . Lucy, Desi, come here!


----------



## Ljilly28

Tilly, you are so mellow!


----------



## Noey

Yup add Noah to the list with Tilly. I think they need the rules first, don't want to break them. And did you explain to her this was a test? That might be the issue. : ) Too cute!


----------



## Noey

oh Tilly has the biggest most beautiful eyes ever!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

She had you fooled. She took a nap the whole time under there!


----------



## Merlins mom

I am laughing so hard!!! It's hilarious! Tilly's just like "mom, um.....what are you doing"!!


----------



## GoldenSail

How cute! She's got quite the nice stay!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That is hilarious. Tilly looked like she was enjoying her alone time.


----------



## Alohaimee

How funny! I agree Tilly is the genius by waiting for YOU to take the towel off. haha! What a sweetie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

That is too funny! You have to share the video of Tilly when she was pretending to be asleep on your couch. I will never forget that!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Emma, are you TRYING to make us all wet our pants???? That was hilarious, and Tilly's photo should be next to the dictionary definition of laid back!


----------



## Wendy427

Well, after reading all your posts about the towel, I HAD to see if Lacey could do it. 

For the first couple of tries, with me standing in front of her with the towel, she did her usual laying-down-for-a-tummy-rub. But, I persisted and after a couple of false starts she sat and stayed. 

I then placed the towel over her, and within 3 seconds(!) she had wriggled out from under it! I did it twice more just to make sure, and sure enough, she got out from under it in 3 seconds! 

What was really funny was that, after the 3rd time, she kept sitting in front of me as if to say, "are you going to do it again, Mom? Are ya? Are ya?"

It was so cute!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Aw well done Lacey...she is a real genius! Tilly is a just a lazy genius...today for example we were out walking and she had trotted off too far ahead, so I call her and she did turn to come back....but then laid down in the middle of the track as she knew I was walking towards her anyway so what was the point of her having to come ALL the way back...? I made her of course but she REALLY does think about things in a way that normal dogs do not...Harry is such a predictable dog, I know how he will react to things...Tilly always suprises me with the way she reacts to things and most of the time it is always to her benefit!! 

I am ABSOLUTELY positive that she has worked out how to get a spot on the sofa when there are no seats left. She will do her play bark at Harry and will bring him a toy which he just cannot resist...so harry jumps down from the sofa to play...Tilly just gives him long enough so that he is down in a ridiculous play bow (head on floor, bum in air) and fast as lightening she steals his seat! How crafty is that!! She has done it too many times for it to just be a coincidence!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Kimm said:


> That is too funny! You have to share the video of Tilly when she was pretending to be asleep on your couch. I will never forget that!


Oh I wish I still had that one...Youtube messed it up and it only showed the first few seconds of it so I deleated it...that has happened with loads of my favorite videos of them...did you see the one of Harrys first ever bark? That one has gone too. I wouldn't mind but I can't even access the originals anymore as they are stuck on a broken laptop...:doh: I know better and should have backed them up...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tilly is just very laid back. Nothing wrong with that! I can't believe that video is gone. I loved it! I'm not sure I saw the one of Harry.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Kimm said:


> Tilly is just very laid back. Nothing wrong with that! I can't believe that video is gone. I loved it! I'm not sure I saw the one of Harry.


ooh Kim, just you mentioning that vid made me go and have another look in youtube to check on my other videos (the ones that for some unknown reason only play the first 2 seconds) and I think I have worked out how to fix them...there seems to be a button that says 'HQ' along the bottom of the video and when I press that it plays the whole thing...hmmmm

Here is the one of Harry if you are at all interested! Could you tell me if you can play it?


----------



## BeauShel

It only played 2 seconds for me. Miss Tilly looks like the smartest girl in waiting for you to take the towel off of her. Harry cracked me up with peeking under the towel at her and laughing while walking off.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

BeauShel said:


> It only played 2 seconds for me. Miss Tilly looks like the smartest girl in waiting for you to take the towel off of her. Harry cracked me up with peeking under the towel at her and laughing while walking off.


Thanks for trying that video...once it starts to play the 2 seconds does a button with 'HQ' pop up along the bottom bar? If so that is what I press and then it starts to play the full thing...It seems to mean 'Higher quality' but I have no idea why it plays when I press that, youtube has really confused me!

Thanks for all your comments about Tilly the genius!


----------



## Dog

BeauShel said:


> It only played 2 seconds for me.


1. Click on play to play the video (it runs for 2 seconds)
2. Now you should have a BLACK AND WHITE HQ button next to the volume (bottom right side corner of the screen).
3.Click on the HQ button and it should turn RED.
4. Wait for 15 seconds and the video should start playing.

It works fine for me and the quality is good.

*PS: Too late I think the video has been removed (there was nothing wrong with it)*
*PPS: Not removed by Emma. She is investigating the matter with Youtube.*


----------



## Dog

Emma&Tilly said:


> Here is the one of Harry if you are at all interested!


I really enjoyed both videos and they played nicely/full length for me. 

Tilly is so lay back, funny and beautiful. I think she knows exactly what she is doing. She was not given any command so she simply waited for you. I like the trick she uses to get a free space on the sofa. 

The second video made me giggle too and I specifically like Tilly's expression when Harry "woof" for the first time.  I think after that first bark they started getting a little rough with eachother... Did you have to drop the camera and become a referee?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Oh my goodness that made me laugh! What a sweet laid back girl she is. I wil have to try that on Asia and my prediction is that she will do the same thing as Tilly. My eskie Gromit will shake it off in 1 second or less and then pull it off of Asia's head the next second! I really think the reaction is more about temperment than intelligence. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## moverking

I loved Tilly's 'eye darts' at the end....great video, Emma


----------



## Zeppelin

Excellent videos!! I nearly peed my pant watching the second one (played fine for me, i just hit that "HD" button when it first started playing and all was good)! I dont know what it is about dogs playing, i could watch them play all day and laugh hysterically (maybe i'm simple minded...). 

My Zep does the same thing, he'll sit with that towel over his head for ever...too funny. 

LOVE how Tilly looked more surprised than Harry when he barked...SO funny! Keep the videos coming, you have some beautiful, wonderfully hilarious dogs!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

That was so funny! I think it confused Harry too?

I'm off to try that on my two!


----------



## Romeo1

Emma&Tilly said:


> take a look...


OMG, that's adorable. Tilly is one laid back dog! And that's a good thing...


----------



## Joanne & Asia

My prediction came true! Asia stood there until I rescued her and Gromit had it off lickity split! I KNOW Asia is smart so it must be because she is trained and a laid back kind of girl...at least I hope that's all it is. Oh well I love her even if she is dumb according to that stupid test!


----------



## goldensmum

OMG that is so funny - poor Tilly, she looks disgusted that her mum has not only covered her head with a towel but now posted it for all to see.

Tried it on Quinn and Reeva, he got it off in 4 seconds (but he is NOT a genius), and it was off Reeva's head in 2 secs - mainly cos Quinn pulled it off and they had a tug of war


----------



## KAW

I am relatively new to the forum. First I happened upon your video of when Harry first came home. I loved it. Then I found this one. How quickly Harry grew up in my eyes. Remember, there are always new people coming on so re-running a previous video is never a bad idea! Love your dogs. You are very luck - as I am sure they are too!


----------



## Dog

Dog said:


> 1. Click on play to play the video (it runs for 2 seconds)
> 2. Now you should have a BLACK AND WHITE HQ button next to the volume (bottom right side corner of the screen).
> 3.Click on the HQ button and it should turn RED.
> 4. Wait for 15 seconds and the video should start playing.
> 
> It works fine for me and the quality is good.
> 
> *PS: Too late I think the video has been removed (there was nothing wrong with it)*
> *PPS: Not removed by Emma. She is investigating the matter with Youtube.*


The second video is back but the HQ option is not available anymore so members can only still watch is 2 seconds of it... What a shame it was a very entertaining and funny video of Harry's first bark!!

So I didn't give up I watched Tilly's first performance again!!! And I laughed as much as the first time... 

PS: Amber got rid of the 3 different types of rug/sheets within 3 seconds... She didn't like being covered at all..


----------



## olik

screw this test.Tilly is very intelligent,she is waiting passionately for mom to remove a blanket.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

ROFL!! Tilly couldn't be more lovable if she _tried_! And I think the girl is smart. Too smart to do tricks for our amusement. :

I just tried this again today with my two.
I couldn't even get the towel ON Riley. He kept backing away and trying to grab the towel like "You are NOT putting that thing over my head." 

Gunner.... Well, Gunner just stood there until Riley pulled the towel off of him. LOL.


----------



## dogluver04

LOL omg this is the first time Ive seen this.. Tilly is too cute.. I think she is too smart and she was just waiting for you to take it off.. lol her expression afterward was priceless "why did you do that mum" lol


----------



## Ambesi

I nearly peed my pants I was laughing so hard. That's just precious! She was probably rolling her eyes under there thinking 'Good grief mum! Has it really come to this?' Or maybe she was just grateful for a little time to herself. LOL


----------



## davebeech

haha..Emma, only just seen this, and it did make me laugh too, what a girl Tilly is, I play those games with Tom too when he's being dried but he like to snap at you from behind the towel


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I love it!! She does have beautiful eyes.


----------



## grrrick

I haven't tried that yet, but what does it mean about your dogs intelligence if they get the towel off, grab it and run to another room, and tear a hole in it, all within 5 seconds? I'm pretty sure Bauer can do that.


----------



## moverking

grrrick said:


> I haven't tried that yet, but what does it mean about your dogs intelligence if they get the towel off, grab it and run to another room, and tear a hole in it, all within 5 seconds? I'm pretty sure Bauer can do that.


Hahaha....refer to your last post on FeatherRiverSam's thread...where you asked if the intelligence test was for people or dogs...


----------



## Sivin

Haven't tried this on Cara yet, but if I wanted a nuclear physicist type of dog I would have gotten a GSD! Your girl is beautiful!


----------



## tennisball

I tried this on my boy Rocky a few months ago after drying him off after a romp outside in the rain. He completely freaked out and bolted across the room and ran head first into the couch, almost knocking himself out!


----------



## BearValley

tennisball said:


> I tried this on my boy Rocky a few months ago after drying him off after a romp outside in the rain. He completely freaked out and bolted across the room and ran head first into the couch, almost knocking himself out!


Poor kid! That's child abuse.

:curtain:


----------



## zeke11

o my! It was funny enough just to see that big lump of dog quietly sitting under the towel. But when Harry came along and looked like he was saying, "WHAT in the world is happening HERE??" I thought I would fall over! 

Priceless!!

Kris


----------



## Pudden

hah! That's hilarious. I think that test confuses intelligence with energy level. Gotta try it on Pudden.


----------

